# fort collins



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

I am moving to fort collins this summer and I just wanted to know how the riding is. 

andy


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

It's a good cycling area. Joe Friel (_The Cyclist's Traning Bible_)lives there. Not quite as good as Boulder, but not a bad area at all. Frommers just ranked Ft. Collins as one ten best cities in the country to raise a family (if that is of importance to you).


----------



## j-dawg (Apr 24, 2004)

*Welcome!*

Hi Andy, 

The riding here is great. Not as much of a 'pro' scene as Boulder but the riding is just as good. Besides, it's only about 40 miles to where most of the Boulder rides start anyways. Google some of these words. You'll become familiar with them 

Rist Canyon
Carter Lake
Masonville
Pinewood Reservoir
Devil's Gulch
Alpine Visitor Center

... just to start. 

Fel free to PM with specific questions. There are lots of FC riders on here and mtbr but sometimes the Rockly Mtn board gets ignored for a few days.

j


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

Here's a page which lists some of the rides: http://home.comcast.net/%7Emutant325/bike/toppage1.htm
(not completely current)
And another, with some repeats: http://www.fccycleclub.org/rides.htm These have some good detail, routes, and information that can help you get a feel for the formal group rides. There are, of course, lots of informal ones as well. 

If you are halfway competitive, it's really tough to do a recovery ride because there always seems to be a rider ahead to catch, or one behind to stay in front of... <grin>

It's always fun to head south to Carter Lake or Lyons and points west and see so many Boulder riders heading north.


----------



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

j-dawg said:


> Rist Canyon
> Devil's Gulch


Which one is Hwy 14, which is the Poudre Canyon, right? It has been at least 12 years since I've ridden in Ft. Collins, but I used to ride the Poudre Canyon and rode it up a ways (long, gradual, and easy climb), but I recall the rocky walls as being beautiful. The road had a moderate shoulder but what a gorgeous climb.


----------

